# Sleepy hedgehod



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi guys, my name is Usagi and I new here in this forum, I'm also new on hedgehod stuff, I got mine this weekend, he is a sweet little boy called Hari-san (or Mr. Needles out of Japan).
Anyway, I really like hin, he getting used to me holding hin, and etc... but I think he sleeps a lot. He smands most of his day sleeping, is it normal? I read that babys sleep more then adults, Hari-san is 3 months old.
Thank you


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Baby hedgehogs do sleep a lot so that sounds normal to me  When I got my first hedgehog I was lucky if he stayed out more than a couple of hours a night and it was always in small intervals each time. As long as his temperature and lighting are right I wouldn't worry much because it is very normal


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

rhausagi said:


> He smands most of his day sleeping, is it normal?


Hi there,

Hedgehogs sleep during the day and then are awake and active at night. Do you have a wheel for him to run on at night? Mine runs and runs and runs all night long.

Sheryl


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

Sheryl said:


> rhausagi said:
> 
> 
> > He smands most of his day sleeping, is it normal?
> ...


Even in night he dosn't do much, I got a tube and a wheel for hin, he likes the tube a lot, but he looks afraid of the wheel.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wheels can be scary to a hedgehog at first, some don't like the movement when they first get on them and of course don't attempt to run, you may have to encourage him a little. If he's not too shy you can try putting him on the wheel and holding a book or something to block him from exiting, or keep putting treats on the wheel, sooner or later he's going to take notice to what it is, and then he'll probably become a mad runner. I had one that needed to be shown how the wheel works, and one that never had a wheel get on it and run like mad. Give it sometime.

And like everyone else said, babies sleep and sleep, and then when they're rested, sleep some more.


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

Yesterday I took him out of his cage around 11pm. He played a little, I gave hin a box so he could explore it. He played there and walking on me for around half hour (it tickle ^^). It was soooo fun! :lol: 
But the he started to sleep in my harms (sweet) so I put him back on his cage.

I've tried to put him in the wheel but he got scared again... I'm worried because I am vary hard sleep, so if he is up at night I don't see him, and maybe he is getting frustrated about not having much space to play in his cage, and since he is not using his wheel he is not doing much exercise.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

What kind of wheel does he have? Wheel needs to be big enough for him.
Are his toenails long? Long toenails will sometimes prevent running. 
Is the room/cage completely dark during the night? Some hogs will not run if there is any light at all.


----------



## rhausagi (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe the wheel is smal, I will try to buy a new bigger one. Hari-san os starting to get on it, but when he does he usually does his need on it  

I was reading other topics and something came to my mind. Its very hot around here those days about 25C, 30C... and I got hin a heater. Do you guys think it might be too hot for hin?


----------

